# are worm castings in substrate safe?



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

I've been using worm castings as part of my bioactive substrate mix that i use for my geckos. I was wondering whether this was bad for dart frogs.

This is the substrate mix I use.

2 parts coco coir

1 part sphagnum moss

1 part sand

1 part orchid bark

1 part worm castings

I topped the substrate with a layer of oak leaves. 

*This is the brand of worm castings I use*
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06ZZXBGZV/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*These is what the worm castings contain.*
Pure vermicompost, that contains potassium, phosphorus, nitrogen, copper, zinc, magnesium, boron, iron, calcium, and manganese.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

perfectly safe.


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

Louis said:


> perfectly safe.


Thank you


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Zero said:


> Thank you


It's really best to get an accumulation of responses instead of just one 

Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

They are 100% safe to use. I don't think I've ever built a vivarium _without_ worm castings. As well as providing organic nutrients they are also a fantastic humectant and a fine layer in dryer areas can really help promote moss growth. 
I've got my own wormery though, the only caveat I'd add is that you should make sure your castings don't have any unexpected additions.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> It's really best to get an accumulation of responses instead of just one
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Note4 using Tapatalk


Brandon, do you have a different opinion about the safety of worm castings or is this just a general comment?

Mark


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Encyclia said:


> Brandon, do you have a different opinion about the safety of worm castings or is this just a general comment?
> 
> Mark


General comment. Lots of people jump on the first response and it isn't always right. Just giving a heads up to let more than one person weigh in. 
Same advice I've given that's actually pinned in one on the groups pinned post. 

Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Note4 using Tapatalk


----------

